# Shrimping tour 2015 Chris Lukhaup



## Alastair (6 Mar 2015)

Hi all, 
Not sure if many of you know even via Pfk, but next weekend Dennerle along with Chris LUkhaup are doing seminars on shrimps at various locations over 3 days. 

Maidenhead Aqautics are selling there products now and Chris is doing 3 live events which sound awesome. 
I myself am going to the Cardiff one of anyone else is going, would be good to see some people old and new. 

Who's up for it??? 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Mar 2015)

Should not be missed, having attended quite a few of Chris's talks in the past, he is a great character and makes them very informative and fun.


----------



## Alastair (6 Mar 2015)

LondonDragon said:


> Should not be missed, having attended quite a few of Chris's talks in the past, he is a great character and makes them very informative and fun.



Are you making an appearance Paulo?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Mar 2015)

Alastair said:


> Are you making an appearance Paulo??


If someone is travelling from London wouldn't mind tagging along  even though I have seen these talks quite a few times, would be good to catch up with Chris adventures in the jungle


----------



## kirk (6 Mar 2015)

Hello all sounds good,  sounds like a day out, to tye up with either a trip to the BBC Dr who studio, whitewater place, flow rider,  maybe St fragens. or a roll around the Cardiff docks with a pizza.


----------



## Andy D (6 Mar 2015)

I'm gonna go to the one in Southsea. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Mar 2015)

Just realised its during the week and not at the weekend! that makes it a no no


----------



## Antoni (7 Mar 2015)

I will be on the Southsea one, so if someone is coming down, give me a shout. Met Chris few times before and I can assure you, it will be a great event!


----------



## Antoni (18 Mar 2015)

Great talk by Chris, yesterday! Totally enjoyed it! And nice to catch up with him and Andy!


----------



## Alastair (18 Mar 2015)

Here he is the man himself 










At Cardiff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (18 Mar 2015)

Antoni said:


> Great talk by Chris, yesterday! Totally enjoyed it! And nice to catch up with him and Andy!



I really enjoyed it!

As I'm sure a lot of you know already Chris is a really nice guy and his passion really shows. I think he could discuss this subject for days! I just wish I could have stayed till the end.

Antoni, it was really nice to meet you too! Nice to have someone of you calibre in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Antoni (18 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the nice words, Andy! It is flattering, but I am just a hobbiest as most of us here. Lovely to have an UKAPS comrade down South


----------

